# 870 deere pto



## jrfrederick49 (7 mo ago)

Is the PTO sea replaceable from the outside? I didn't know if you have to remove the rear plate.
Thank, Jackie
870 single speed PTO


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I've never replaced that seal, but based on the parts list it looks like it goes on the inside of the cover.



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/66949/referrer/navigation/pgId/17541857


----------



## jrfrederick49 (7 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> I've never replaced that seal, but based on the parts list it looks like it goes on the inside of the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/66949/referrer/navigation/pgId/17541857


Thanks for the info. That is not what I wanted to hear but it helps. I was hoping it was replaceable from the outside ,
Thanks, Jackie


----------

